# Jetter marketing.



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

What are some of the best ways to market a jetter? Mail outs?.If its a new service how do you market that? Should i go after commercial pretty heavy? PMs are welcome as well if you dont want to tell the whole world.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Google ad words.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> Google ad words.


Ad words actually works!?!?! :surpriseo people call you for french drain cleaning?


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm mostly commercial with mine, but I've knocked on doors, sent emails, called other plumbing contractors and drain cleaners. It's opened some doors. 

I don't know what to tell you on the residential side. I haven't figured that out and quite frankly, I don't care.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Spacepirate said:


> Ad words actually works!?!?! :surpriseo people call you for french drain cleaning?


 Yes they do. Have a heavy heavy rainstorm and watch the calls come in.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Focus on old people. Those meds always build up a shoit load of fat burgs in the drain system.


----------

